# ISO "not so hot" chicken wings



## Constance (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been trying different methods and recipes for chicken wings, and haven't been able to find anything I really like.
I'm a bit of a wimp, I guess, but I can't eat those blazing hot chicken wings. But I do like them them to have a little heat and spice. 

Does anyone have suggestions? I don't want to fry them.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I've been trying different methods and recipes for chicken wings, and haven't been able to find anything I really like.
> I'm a bit of a wimp, I guess, but I can't eat those blazing hot chicken wings. But I do like them them to have a little heat and spice.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions? I don't want to fry them.


Connie,
I might have sent you this, but I don't remember. I don't like super HOT wings or anything but this one is just right and so yummy, even Cade eats them.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/oven-roasted-chicken-or-turkey-wings-23345.html
kadesma


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 2, 2007)

I posted a recipe for Balsamic Soy glazed chicken wings in the chicken section.  They aren't spicy but a different way to do them.  Just a suggestion!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 3, 2007)

Just find a BBQ sauce you like and roll them around in it. Bake @ 400* for 30-45 minutes, stirring and turning them to brown them on all sides.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Connie...

My preference for wings are the fried or grilled variety...I've never done the oven method so will bow to the expertise of those who have. 
As to the sauce...a favorite bbq sauce with added cayenne, Tabasco, etc for a little kick would work...some in my extended family like blue cheese, ranch dressings etc....my favorite is butter and Franks Hot sauce( heavy on the Hot sauce for me) I believe there are off the shelf wing sauces..I can't vouch for any of them as I have never tried..Hoisin sauce might be an option used alone or Kicked up. Honey added to something comes to mind...Infact I have used hoisin + honey on re-run-ribs for something different...hopes this helps..a little bit anyway.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 3, 2007)

Something I haven't tried yet, but plan to, is dry rub/jerk rub wings. Toss with selected seasonings and spices, and bake.

I'm planning to try this with my rendition of Emeril's Southwest Essence to see how it works.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2007)

I appreciate the suggestions, y'all. I like your idea of using some honey, Uncle Bob. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe you could bake them, and use a sauce of honey, soy sauce, a bit of ginger, maybe a star anise, a dash of sherry if you wiant. Would probably slather some on at the beginning, and then some more towards the end of cooking.  I think it might just work. Have not done it, just an idea.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2007)

Constance, since you like them a little hot just sprinkle on some chili flakes to whatever you make.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 3, 2007)

Constance - the heat comes from chili peppers. Hot pepper, as you know it in the States. However...
Not all hot peppers are the same. Some peppers are far, far hotter than others. A guajillo chile, for example, is no comparison to a Bird Pepper; a jalapeño is far less "hot" than a serrano; a Thai Chile ( very hot by our standards) pales before a Savina Red Habanero. 
In other words, peppers (chiles) vary, and so you need to use a "hot" pepper that you can tolerate. 
I'd recommend a "New Mexico"; a "Guajillo" an "Ancho" or a "Peperoncino" ( Italian) if you cook your own wings.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 3, 2007)

Constance, I love hot wings but there are other varieties that are also on the top of my list. Here's a couple recipes for you to check out:

All American Wings

24		chicken wings
1/2	Cup	butter
6	Tablespoons	hot pepper sauce
1/4	Teaspoon	cayenne pepper
4	Tablespoons	Teriyaki sauce
1	Cup	brown sugar
2	Tablespoons	honey
6	Cloves	minced garlic

Instructions: Preheat oven to 400º. Place wings in baking dish.

In saucepan, melt butter & stir in remaining ingredients. 

Brush wings with sauce. Bake for 45 - 60 minutes, basting with more sauce & turning every 15 minutes.



Bandito Chicken Wings

24		chicken wingettes (about 2 lbs)
1/2	Teaspoon	salt
1/8	Teaspoon	pepper
1/2	Cup	butter or margarine, divided
2	Tablespoons	cooking oil
1/2	Cup	Salsa
1/4	Cup	barbecue sauce
1/4	Cup	French salad dressing
1	Teaspoon	Worcestershire sauce
1/8	teaspoon	hot pepper sauce

Instructions: Deep fry chicken wings until brown, about 6-8 minutes. 

Place in a greased 13-in. x 9-in. x 2-in. baking dish. 

In a saucepan, combine taco sauce, barbecue sauce, French dressing, Worcestershire sauce, hot pepper sauce and remaining butter; cook and stir over medium heat until butter is melted and sauce is blended. 

Pour sauce over the chicken wings. 

Bake, uncovered, at 300 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until chicken juices run clear.


----------



## Constance (Feb 4, 2007)

Corinne, my husband has taken over this hot-wing project, and has chosen your recipes to try out. I believe we're going to go with the All-American Wings.
Many thanks to you, and to everyone else who responded.


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2007)

The wings turned out great! The outside was crisp and crunchy from the caramelized sugar and honey, the inside was tender and juicy, and there was just the right amount of heat for an "afterburner". 
Kim changed your recipe a little bit, Corrine...

  24+ chicken wings
  1 cup butter
  6 tbl Louisiana Hot Sauce
  ¼ tsp cayenne peper
  8 tbls Teriyaki Sauce
  1 ½ cups brown sugar
  3 tbls honey
  3 tsp minced garlic
  1 ½ oz Jim Beam
  1 tsp ground ginger

  Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Place wings in baking dish. 
  In saucepan, melt butter & stir in remaining ingredients. 
  Brush wings with sauce. Bake 45-60 minutes, turning and basting wings every 15 minutes. Dump off fat half way through.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 5, 2007)

here's a fave: equal parts honey and soy sauce, several dashes of your fave hot sauce or hot pepper flakes. roll chicken in the mixture to coat well.  bake on foil in a slow oven(about 275) for 90 min or so.

sweet and zippy without being too hot.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 5, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kim changed your recipe a little bit, Corrine...



 I'm going to be making Kim's variation the next time I make wings - in a couple days. I think they might be better than the original! Thanks for sharing the details, Constance.


----------



## Constance (Feb 7, 2007)

Isn't it amazing, what we can do when we get our heads together!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 7, 2007)

For those in my family that do not like a lot of heat, I combine the hot sauce with ranch or blue cheese, and coat after baking.  There are a lot of good ideas in this thread for different variations, too!


----------



## Constance (Feb 7, 2007)

Shannon (my daughter's middle name), I had some Bleu Cheese salad dressing on hand, in case I needed it. (Like I said, I'm a wimp.) I didn't need it though. the wings had just the perfect amount of heat for me.

Yes, we do have some good ideas posted here.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 8, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Yes, we do have some good ideas posted here.


 
Just proves your quote to be correct!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like you got some great ideas here, Connie.

We don't eat wings much, but I was thinking of something along the lines of honey, lemon/orange juice, garlic, ginger - you know, tangy without the heat.


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2007)

That does sound good, Bug...kinda like Chinese lemon or orange chicken. I think you'd want to fry them first for that one.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 8, 2007)

probably right!  so you use those panko crumbs for the batter?


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 8, 2007)

I also don't like alot of heat when it comes to chicken wings.
Alot of good ideas.Think i'm gonna have to try some of them out


----------



## americanwit (Feb 14, 2007)

Bake them to desired crispiness, In a seperat bowl that has a lid, add watever flavor hot sauce you can stand and mix with wings.  It really is that simple.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 24, 2007)

I had mentioned this in the poultry section, but I figured I'd chime in here too.

Sometimes, I like to do Coq Au Vin as an appetizer with mini wing drumsticks.

There's no reason you couldn't do this as a very delicious, not-spicy alternative to buffalo wings.  Just do more chicken and very few, if any veggies (maybe just onions).  Then drain, and crisp/dry chicken in the oven before serving.


----------



## Dartssnake (Aug 23, 2007)

Garlic butter sauce for wings:

Saute finely diced onion until golden brown in olive oil and butter, season with lots of cracked black pepper. Add tons of finely diced garlic. Splash with Mirin Sake seasoning and some soy sauce and reduce. Baste wings (baked, fried, whatever) and bake for 10 minutes. Baste as many times as you might like and the wings will fall off the bone. use any dipping sauce you might like. Enjoy

Dale


----------

